# HD and controller are sata2 but running at UDMA/133 [solved]

## nobody13

Is there a setting somewhere to change this? It also gets a low score in windows due to the low speed. The contorller is a sata2 and the drive is supposed to support sata3 and yet it gets reconised as udma/133.

dmesg: 

```
[    1.017023] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.021506] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.025230] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek

[    1.029172] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.033061] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EARS-00MVWB0, 51.0AB51, max UDMA/133

```

Last edited by nobody13 on Tue Jul 23, 2013 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nobody13,

```
[    1.017023] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300) 
```

WD10EARS is a slow drive. It cannot get close to SATA1 data rates in sustained reads, never mind SATA2, which you have in use.

What does lspci say about your SATA interface?

There are other things that can slow it down.

----------

## nobody13

Thanks for the reply. I guess I bought myself a good storage drive. So when the box said sata3 it just works with a sata3 controller, not sata3 transfer rates. I guess i should mention the system isn't lagging or anything. I just thought I might be able to get a little better performance out of it. 

lspci:

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nobody13,

run 

```
lspci -k
```

 and ensure the AHCI driver is being used.

If not, go into your BIOS and check if your SATA interface has different modes.

Anything other than IDE or Compatibility mode is good.

IDE/Compatibility mode functionality is often incomplete, as its intended to be used once only, by Windows users to install the AHCI drivers before they switch out of IDE mode forever.

If lspci shows that the AHCI driver is in use, thats as good as it gets. 

If you change the BIOS setting - make sure your kernel has AHCI support first.

----------

## eccerr0r

```
[    1.039001] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.050056] ata1.00: ATA-9: INTEL SSDSC2CW180A3, 400i, max UDMA/133

[    1.050131] ata1.00: 351651888 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.059990] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.060184] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      INTEL SSDSC2CW18 400i PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

This storage device is getting well more than UDMA/133 speeds despite saying UDMA/133 ...

----------

## nobody13

Yep it has the correct driver. Thanks everyone for help. I'll pay a little more attention next time I buy a hard drive.

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller                                                                                                                         

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard                                                                                                                                                

        Kernel driver in use: ahci
```

----------

